# Мучает тошнота



## Настя-1104 (15 Окт 2007)

Мучает тошнота, была у терапевта, прошла обследование, со стороны желудка все в норме, тогда он проверил позвоночник и обнаружил смещение, где-то в районе между лопаток, и посоветовал пройти обследование позвоночника. Куда лучше обратиться?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (15 Окт 2007)

Помимо обследования позвоночника, что еще назничил терапевт?Наверняка первым делом обследовали желудок ит.д. Каковы результаты исследования?


----------



## Helen (15 Окт 2007)

Настя, тошнота является симптомом очень многих заболеваний, конечно, в первую очередь, желудочно-кишечного тракта (заболевания печени, желчевыводящих путей, желудка, поджелудочной железы и тд), а так же и других органов и систем. 

Напишите, что выявлено в резульате обследования и какое именно обследование проводилось?


----------



## Настя-1104 (16 Окт 2007)

Я была у двух разных терапевтов. При первом обращении мне сделали УЗИ брюшной полости, заключение-признаки хр. холецистита(на счет последнего слова холецестита не очень уверена не очень разборчиво написано), после этого сдала анализы:
1. крови (Эозинофилы-5)
2. мочи (соли-урати+)
3. кала
4. биохимический анализ крови (в нем был повышеный общий билирубин)
5. ИФА, маркеры инфекций anti-Giardia Lamblia, anti-Helicobacter pylori (IgG)
6. ИФА, маркеры вирусных гепатитов
После всего мне назначили курс таблеток и диету.Недели две-три я жила спокойно, но потом все началось с начала.
Я была в другом городе в то время и пошла к другому врачу, показала ему все анализы, результат УЗИ. После этого для большей уверенности мне сделали ФГС, диагноз поставил- дискинерия(не уверена что правельно разобрала, но по моему так, если нужно могу более подробно написать). К сожалению мне надо было уезжать  и я не смогла продолжить дальнейшее обследование.


----------



## Helen (16 Окт 2007)

Настя-1104 написал(а):


> 4. биохимический анализ крови (в нем был повышеный общий билирубин)
> 5. ИФА, маркеры инфекций anti-Giardia Lamblia, anti-Helicobacter pylori (IgG)
> 6. ИФА, маркеры вирусных гепатитов



Вы не написали, каковы результаты на гепатиты, только назвали, что взят анализ, а каков титр (и вообще, положительный или отрицательный тест) - не написали. Повышенный билирубин - это симптом активного гепатита, напишите цифры, а также и цифры ферментов (АЛТ и АСТ), без внимания этот результат оставлять нельзя.


----------



## Настя-1104 (16 Окт 2007)

По *4. биохимический анализ крови:*
Креатинин 79,5
Билирубин общий 22,4
Билирубин прямой 3,2
АЛТ 16,9
креатинфосфокиназа 73,6
Лактатдегидрогеназа 303,9
Фосфатаза щелочная 170,0
Гамма-глутамилтрансфераза 13,6
Глюкоза сыворотки крови 4,9
+альфа амилаза 35,0

По *5. ИФА, маркеры инфекций anti-Giardia Lamblia:*
*Результат* "не обнаружено"
*Референсные значения* "Не обнаружено"

*5. ИФА, маркеры инфекций anti-Helicobacter pylori (IgG):*
*Результат* "0"

По 6. ИФА, маркеры вирусных гепатитов:
_anti-HAV IgG_: *результат* "Не обнаружено", *Методика* "Zenyth340_ZEN_anti-HAV_G";
_HBsAg_: *результат* "Не обнаружено";
_anti-HCV IgG_: *результат* "Не обнаружено".

Добавлено через 3 минуты 
Самое интересное последние три недели ко всему этому ещё присоединилась и  сильная слабость. Очень хочеться найти хорошего врача!!!


----------



## Ell (16 Окт 2007)

К гинекологу ходили?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (17 Окт 2007)

Причину Вашей тошноты в позвоночнике нужно искать в последнюю очередь. Необходимо дообследоваться у гастроэнтеролога.


----------



## Helen (19 Окт 2007)

> Самое интересное последние три недели ко всему этому ещё присоединилась и сильная слабость. Очень хочеться найти хорошего врача!!!



Согласна с Ириной Игоревной, скорее всего это патология ЖКТ. К гастроэнтерологу!


----------

